# The entitled Uber Customer strikes again?



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Guy enters my vehicle, and headed to Clearwater beach from Town N Country area, so its about a 25 minute trip. About 45 seconds into the drive he asked me to turn the music down. Now my music volume is at 7/50 on the volume meter bar..but i said sure. He had headphones in so maybe he was trying to listen to his own music. So I turned it down to a 5/50. About 7 minutes down the rude he says " hey man, im on a call, can you either town it down some more, turn it off, or change the station.." I told him i could down it down once more, but i would not mute my music. Now mind you he hasnt been spoken on word to me or on his supposed call. The music I was playing was Caribbean soca music. He then said, "since I am the uber customer, dont i choose what to listen to and how high the volume is..?" I chuckled and told him "no, i don't think thats how it works." He responded, " I don't know man, you might want to read over your Uber manual." I replied, " I should read the Uber manual that tells me you get to decide what gets played in my vehicle that I purchased with my own money? Good luck finding that, but if it is a problem I can drop you off here on the bridge, end the trip, and you can find another Uber." He didnt say another word the rest of the trip. You dont own my vehicle just because you are paying 68 cent a mile bud. Upon us reaching our destination I told him thanks for the chuckle. He reported me for professionalism and music. LOL


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm one of those people that drives much better when there's music on. Couldn't usually listen to what I prefer when I was driving, so I kept the buttons on the radio set to fairly innocuous stations that covered a range. Pop, classic rock, oldies, R&B, jazz, and classical. That sort of stuff.

I would also wear a single-ear headset for audible directions from the GPS, phone calls, and putting locations into the GPS.

When I'd run across a customer like that, I'd just smile and say, "Sure thing!" sincerely, pop on my Pandora on the phone and listen to my own stuff over the headset.

Every single time I did this, I received a tip of, at the very least, $10.

Why? Two reasons. One, I was prepared (they'd all see me putting on Pandora). Two, I didn't give them the "my car, my rules" routine for a perfectly reasonable request in the transportation industry. One time it was a $50 from a businessman who'd been stuck on a flight with a kid playing theme songs from children's shows in the seat next to him for several hours.

When I dispatched for a cab stand, if we got any complaints from a customer about a driver not turning off the radio (not the communication one!) when a customer asked for quiet, the cabbie'd be benched by one of the owners for at least a week. A second time would be termination.

But, hey! Your car, your rules. You sure showed him who was boss!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I think it is in the manual


----------



## uberman101 (Jun 5, 2018)

Lol 5/50 chill music and he can't talk to the person on the phone? what a joke


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm one of those people that drives much better when there's music on. Couldn't usually listen to what I prefer when I was driving, so I kept the buttons on the radio set to fairly innocuous stations that covered a range. Pop, classic rock, oldies, R&B, jazz, and classical. That sort of stuff.
> 
> I would also wear a single-ear headset for audible directions from the GPS, phone calls, and putting locations into the GPS.
> 
> ...




I fail to see what the issue is here. Who cares if he asked you to turn it down further or off. Deal with it for 20 minutes or so and be on your way. Sure beats having an argument with a stranger who hasn't been background checked and you know nothing about.

"Uber driver shot over music"

Sure thats extreme but we live in a crazy world.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep, you can be right and light a possible tip. Along with that, you're heavy a 1-star and a report.

Honestly, though, I don't think I'd do much different myself, I'm prolly not as advanced and thoughtful as SuzeCB


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

Honestly, it sounds like you're the 'Entitled Uber Driver'. You got exactly what you were asking for.

If a pax requests that you turn down the music or mute it, it's best to do so without an attitude. In a few minutes, they'll be out of your car and you can listen to whatever the hell you like again.

In my car, you can listen to whatever the hell you want, at whatever level you want, up to a certain volume. As long as I can drive safely with it, you can listen to it.

Thank god phone makers are doing away with headphone jacks. I've been getting a lot less aux cord requests lately.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Guy enters my vehicle, and headed to Clearwater beach from Town N Country area, so its about a 25 minute trip. About 45 seconds into the drive he asked me to turn the music down. Now my music volume is at 7/50 on the volume meter bar..but i said sure. He had headphones in so maybe he was trying to listen to his own music. So I turned it down to a 5/50. About 7 minutes down the rude he says " hey man, im on a call, can you either town it down some more, turn it off, or change the station.." I told him i could down it down once more, but i would not mute my music. Now mind you he hasnt been spoken on word to me or on his supposed call. The music I was playing was Caribbean soca music. He then said, "since I am the uber customer, dont i choose what to listen to and how high the volume is..?" I chuckled and told him "no, i don't think thats how it works." He responded, " I don't know man, you might want to read over your Uber manual." I replied, " I should read the Uber manual that tells me you get to decide what gets played in my vehicle that I purchased with my own money? Good luck finding that, but if it is a problem I can drop you off here on the bridge, end the trip, and you can find another Uber." He didnt say another word the rest of the trip. You dont own my vehicle just because you are paying 68 cent a mile bud. Upon us reaching our destination I told him thanks for the chuckle. He reported me for professionalism and music. LOL


Your first mistake was picking up in Town and Country, a bunch aholes live over there. Second mistake you let this ahole dictate to you from the very beginning, I would have said excuse me but you're paying for a ride from point A to point B and left it at that. If he doesn't like your response you can suggest his alternative transportation "walking," that usually shuts them up.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Sometimes I think people look for confrontations and drama . Turn the radio off . Why is this a territorial issue ? 
We deal with enough unreasonable requests . If someone does have a reasonable request there should not be a problem granting it .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't try to please the AHOLES of the world, that only encourages them to continue trying to bully others.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Don't try to please the AHOLES of the world, that only encourages them to continue trying to bully others.


Asking to turn music down makes you a bully and an asshole? God bless this snowflake society we live in.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Turn off the radio. What’s the big deal? Just start singing!


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

MazMan said:


> Honestly, it sounds like you're the 'Entitled Uber Driver'. You got exactly what you were asking for.
> 
> If a pax requests that you turn down the music or mute it, it's best to do so without an attitude. In a few minutes, they'll be out of your car and you can listen to whatever the hell you like again.
> 
> ...


Thats good you are a 5 star chaser, I uber very rarely for an extra few bucks. I feel no need to sacrifice my comfort or my preference in MUSIC for a few cents a mile. I dont get paid for that, I get paid to give them a safe ride to their destination. Could care less if they tip or not or like it or not. Also "Entitled uber driver?" I don't think any of my Pax are making payments on my vehicle? So you are damn right I am entitled to listen to whatever I want. Thanks for the post.

I am honestly surprised to see alot of people that have no issue with this though. Lol, I turned the music down twice for his apparent phone call, but to request me turn off my radio because he doesnt like the music? Nah...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lol this is my competition lol


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Lol this is my competition lol


huh?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's all good dude uber on!!!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll accommodate people that give me a good vibe. Nice person ask nicely for lower music? Sure. Prefer convo to music? I'll talk your ear off. But if you already give me ******bag vibes and then start giving me orders, you're looking for war.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I got a professionalism/conversation complaint today. I filed it under "Don't Care." I'm here to drive you safely from A-B, not be your entertainment monkey. I drive a clean car and have the Top 40 Hits station on (which I hate). That's it. If you don't like me, by all means 1 star me so we don't meet again.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> but to request me turn off my radio because he doesnt like the music? Nah....


You said that he said he was on a call, not that he didn't like your music.
Now you're changing the story.

Just like some pax are just aholes, guess what, some drivers are aholes also.

Yes, they are just paying for a ride. 
But regardless if they are a paying customer of just someone I'm giving a free ride to, If they're in my car I want them to be comfortable.
No music?...sure no problem. You're cold? Let me turn up the heat bud.

It's called being professional and providing good customer service. Regardless of how much they are paying.
They are your customer. Treat them as such.

Like a few others have already said, what is the big freakin deal. 
This is the biggest case of making something out of nothing in the history of rideshare.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

CYP said:


> Asking to turn music down makes you a bully and an asshole? God bless this snowflake society we live in.


Asking is understandable, harping on a driver IS NOT. Re-read the post again. This pax was trying to bully the driver.


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You said that he said he was on a call, not that he didn't like your music.
> Now you're changing the story.
> 
> Just like some pax are just aholes, guess what, some drivers are aholes also.
> ...


I can tell you dont have good reading comprehension or critical thinking. I stated he was on his "apparent" phone call. He had his headphones in, but was not talking to anyone on the phone. Also IF he was on the phone after me turning it down already, what sense would it make for me to "change the station" if he was on the phone? The fact that he added an option of changing the station clearly shows he was trying to manipulative. But keep being a good uber tool and sacrifice your comfort for a few cents a mile for your pax. You are a great Uber driver and you will get many stickers! Me on the other hand, could careless and dont depend on pax as much as you..clearly.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You said that he said he was on a call, not that he didn't like your music.
> Now you're changing the story.
> 
> Just like some pax are just aholes, guess what, some drivers are aholes also.
> ...


Profee


Jay Mikhail said:


> Thats good you are a 5 star chaser, I uber very rarely for an extra few bucks. I feel no need to sacrifice my comfort or my preference in MUSIC for a few cents a mile. I dont get paid for that, I get paid to give them a safe ride to their destination. Could care less if they tip or not or like it or not. Also "Entitled uber driver?" I don't think any of my Pax are making payments on my vehicle? So you are damn right I am entitled to listen to whatever I want. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I am honestly surprised to see alot of tools that have no issue with this though. Lol, I turned the music down twice for his apparent phone call, but to request me turn off my radio because he doesnt like the music? Nah...some of your *insert color* privileges are showing. Or you just have terrible reading comprehension.


If your story is accurate, the pax is an entitled shithead, period.

Tampa rates are among the worst, and all he's "entitled" to is a safe ride in a clean car.

You had the radio on low volume. Let the guy fornicate himself.

Act like a professional? How about being paid a professional wage.

68 cents per mile ain't a professional wage.

As soon as that clown complained about the radio, it was a 99% chance you were getting a bad rating anyway.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> I can tell you dont have good reading comprehension or critical thinking. I stated he was on his "apparent" phone call. .


You did not say apparent. This is what you said:



Jay Mikhail said:


> " hey man, im on a call, can you either town it down some more, turn it off, or change the station.."


Now, reading exactly what you said and using my reading comprehension, critical thinking skills and customer service skills, and of which I have plenty of, it sounds to me like he was on a conference call. 
If you've ever been on a conference call you'd know you don't always talk. Sometimes you just listen. Sometimes you're waiting for someone to ask you something.

That's what critical thinking leads me to believe based on the details you provided.

Now my customer service skills, which you lack, would help me understand that maybe my music is too loud. Or maybe for whatever reason that type of music is not letting him concentrate. 
That would be a reason why he would suggest changing it since he obviously could tell you didn't want to turn it off.

As long as there has been public transportation, be it by land, air or sea, people have been able to conduct business while traveling.

You however, think you're some special driver who apparently drives with a chip on his shoulder.

Don't be a Richard. That's really all there is to it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> I don't know man, you might want to read over your Uber manual


Uber has a manual?


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You did not say apparent. This is what you said:
> 
> Now, reading exactly what you said and using my reading comprehension, critical thinking skills and customer service skills, and of which I have plenty of, it sounds to me like he was on a conference call.
> If you've ever been on a conference call you'd know you don't always talk. Sometimes you just listen. Sometimes you're waiting for someone to ask you something.
> ...


You sure about your reading comprehension? Because a few sentences later i stated " Now mind you he hasnt been spoken on word to me or on his supposed call. " I am sorry I used "supposed" not "apparent" excuse me. As for critical thinking, seeing as i lowered it to 5/50 volume which is more than adequate for a normal phone call. He also again had in HEADPHONES. And again changing my music would help him focus more on his "conference call?" In what reality does that make sense to you? and if me not sacrificing my comfort in my vehicle for a pax and choosing not to be manipulated is me driving with a chip, then I will wear that badge with honor. I dont think I am special, but I am not a tool, lol. Keep being a loyal uber ant with your TOP NOTCH Uber customer service. It will go a long way..

Mind you I've been ubering since the start I have 400 trips and over a 4.85 rating, with plenty of special badges including plenty for my music choice. Lol. So hey i must be doing something right.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> I dont think I am special, but I am not a tool, lol. Keep being a loyal uber ant with your TOP NOTCH Uber customer service. It will go a long way..
> .


It has gone a long way. In everything I do. My full time job and UBER.

Let's see what being a "tool" would have gotten me in the same situation.

I would have shut off the radio and never heard another peep from him.

You on the other hand are clearly upset and got a bad rating. 
Even if you don't care about the rating, which I think you do since you pointed out your 4.85, still your upset over the situation regardless of rating. 
Me, I wouldn't think about the rider ever again much less start a thread about him.

I'll take happy rider happy driver for $4 Alex.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

He should have heard nothing but SCREECHING BRAKES as soon as he pulled the " UBER MANUEL " bit !

Instant Education in Etiquette.

QUIT ENABLING THE RUDE.


----------



## yuck (Jun 5, 2018)

all depends on the riders attitude, i keep music low & if they initiate a call turn it off without request

if its airport ill give em leeway but out of thousands never had an issue with music

classic rock for the male names, justin timberlake for the females, & gangsta rap right before i pull up seems to make everyone happy, I know im tipped more than normal as the forum goes about 40% & its usually over $10 on 40 mile trips

but if this guy pulled this oh im saying same thing you can get out next parking lot and get another driver and instantly turn it up super loud to something i know he dont like, you already getting the 1 star and the money barely worth it

sorry order an xl, select, or black if you want professionalism you not treating me like dirt thinking you own my vehicle


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Terminate the Ride IMMEDIATELY.

citing safety.

His safety.


----------



## yuck (Jun 5, 2018)

CYP said:


> Asking to turn music down makes you a bully and an asshole? God bless this snowflake society we live in.


the way you ask is how i treat you simple as that


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You did not say apparent. This is what you said:
> 
> Now, reading exactly what you said and using my reading comprehension, critical thinking skills and customer service skills, and of which I have plenty of, it sounds to me like he was on a conference call.
> If you've ever been on a conference call you'd know you don't always talk. Sometimes you just listen. Sometimes you're waiting for someone to ask you something.
> ...


Dude, you're being way too nice. Sometimes a D'Bag is just a D'Bag. "New Member" Jay fits the bill. Just say it. He makes the rest of us look that much better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bounce them out of YOUR CAR like a Dollar Store inflatable ball !

Dont Perpetuate Driver Abuse by Coddling them.

Cast them OUT !

Punishment should be Abrupt & Immediate !

TEACH THEM WHAT THEIR MOMMA SHOULD HAVE !


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

WillyG said:


> Dude, you're being way too nice. Sometimes a D'Bag is just a D'Bag. "New Member" Jay fits the bill. Just say it. He makes the rest of us look that much better.


Makes you look better to who? the cheap pax? lol you think they care about you? How are those Cavaliers doing?



Cableguynoe said:


> It has gone a long way. In everything I do. My full time job and UBER.
> 
> Let's see what being a "tool" would have gotten me in the same situation.
> 
> I would have shut off the radio and never heard another peep from him.


Well seeing as after I told him he could exit my vehicle, I didnt hear a peep from him anyway lol. You think I care if they are happy because I wouldnt sacrifice my comfort? Pfft. That is the exact definition of a tool. and I'm sorry..weren't you just literally in another forum that had someone complaining about not getting a tip from a rich guy, and you said " If you have to deliver to that adress again, give him a taste of your baby maker" LOL. But ofcourse you provide exemplary customer service. You flip flop more than..well..I can just say I know who you voted for.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> .weren't you just literally in another forum that had someone complaining about not getting a tip from a rich guy, and you said " If you have to deliver to that adress again, give him a taste of your baby maker" LOL. But ofcourse you provide exemplary customer service. You flip flop more than..well..I can just say I know who you voted for.


Clearly we can see who lacks reading comprehension. 
If you go back to that thread you will see that the real advice I gave him, and the first thing I said was "let it go". 
Go ahead. Go and see that I'm right once again.

After giving him solid advice, I then proceeded to tell a joke about the baby maker.

Pretty obvious to anyone with an average IQ that it was a joke. That real advice was to let it go.

Nice try.

Go find another one of my posts where I "flip floped".


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Makes you look better to who? the cheap pax? lol you think they care about you? How are those Cavaliers doing?
> 
> Well seeing as after I told him he could exit my vehicle, I didnt hear a peep from him anyway lol. You think I care if they are happy because I wouldnt sacrifice my comfort? Pfft. That is the exact definition of a tool. and I'm sorry..weren't you just literally in another forum that had someone complaining about not getting a tip from a rich guy, and you said " If you have to deliver to that adress again, give him a taste of your baby maker" LOL. But ofcourse you provide exemplary customer service. You flip flop more than..well..I can just say I know who you voted for.


Probably better not to work this guy up too much more. We've had enough bad headlines lately...safety issue.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> " If you have to deliver to that adress again, give him a taste of your baby maker" LOL.


I'm glad my material made you laugh.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm glad my material made you laugh.


When you say "material" is it the joke you're referring to or the baby batter?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CYP said:


> When you say "material" is it the joke you're referring to or the baby batter?


Depends what end of the "joke" you were on


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Thats good you are a 5 star chaser, I uber very rarely for an extra few bucks. I feel no need to sacrifice my comfort or my preference in MUSIC for a few cents a mile. I dont get paid for that, I get paid to give them a safe ride to their destination. Could care less if they tip or not or like it or not. Also "Entitled uber driver?" I don't think any of my Pax are making payments on my vehicle? So you are damn right I am entitled to listen to whatever I want. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I am honestly surprised to see alot of tools that have no issue with this though. Lol, I turned the music down twice for his apparent phone call, but to request me turn off my radio because he doesnt like the music? Nah...some of your *insert color* privileges are showing. Or you just have terrible reading comprehension.


Yes, you can do whatever the hell you like when you're moving a pax.

But what I don't get is why you are here complaining about it. Did you really think the pax wouldn't downrate/complain after the trip? Or are you just one of those guys who loves to complain about everything with zero motivation to improve it?

I think most drivers would tell you that turning off your music is one of the least annoying, least offensive, and easiest requests to oblige. The fact that you have issues with that tells me you're not cut out for this kind of work. By all means, get another job. Right now, there are Help Wanted signs everywhere I turn.


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

MazMan said:


> Yes, you can do whatever the hell you like when you're moving a pax.
> 
> But what I don't get is why you are here complaining about it. Did you really think the pax wouldn't downrate/complain after the trip? Or are you just one of those guys who loves to complain about everything with zero motivation to improve it?
> 
> I think most drivers would tell you that turning off your music is one of the least annoying, least offensive, and easiest requests to oblige. The fact that you have issues with that tells me you're not cut out for this kind of work. By all means, get another job. Right now, there are Help Wanted signs everywhere I turn.


Oh it was just a funny story I thought those without their delicate sensibilities would find funny. Again if you read, I do this very scarcely. I think some of you Uber riders take this line of "work" a little too seriously lol. But uber loves the good ants that bend over backwards for the five star and stickers. Whether a pax is happy or not is none of my concern as long as they make it to their destination safe and I get paid.  Everything else is just discretionary courtesy.


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Oh it was just a funny story I thought those without their delicate sensibilities would find funny. Again if you read, I do this very scarcely. I think some of you Uber riders take this line of "work" a little too seriously lol. But uber loves the good ants that bend over backwards for the five star and stickers. Whether a pax is happy or not is none of my concern as long as they make it to their destination safe and I get paid.  Everything else is just discretionary courtesy.


Just a story, huh? Can you explain why you posted your story under the "Complaints" section?


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

MazMan said:


> Just a story, huh? Can you explain why you posted your story under the "Complaints" section?


Cause the pax had a complaint against me  As you can see I am a new member.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I hate passengers as much as the next guy, loathe them completely. I dont see what's the big deal about turning my music down or off though if they ask. Id pick my battles a lil more wisely if I were the OP. To each their own though I guess.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think it is in the manual


There's a manual?


----------



## Lucky Duck (May 31, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm one of those people that drives much better when there's music on. Couldn't usually listen to what I prefer when I was driving, so I kept the buttons on the radio set to fairly innocuous stations that covered a range. Pop, classic rock, oldies, R&B, jazz, and classical. That sort of stuff.
> 
> I would also wear a single-ear headset for audible directions from the GPS, phone calls, and putting locations into the GPS.
> 
> ...


How can you do that? If I am using pandora on the uber app and its coming through my car speakers, how do I make it come through to a bluetooth headset?

I must add, my phone is connected to my car via a bluetooth fm transmitter.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

MazMan said:


> Just a story, huh? Can you explain why you posted your story under the "Complaints" section?


And again in the Tampa forum?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cable, why you messin' with this guy? He has over 400 rides, we should be learning from HIM. Respect your superiors, noobie.

Now, if I could only find this "manual" thing...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lucky Duck said:


> How can you do that? If I am using pandora on the uber app and its coming through my car speakers, how do I make it come through to a bluetooth headset?
> 
> I must add, my phone is connected to my car via a bluetooth fm transmitter.


Reread what I wrote. I had the Pandora and directions from GPS coming over my headset and had the radio turned off.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think it is in the manual


Yup, just found it. 
Chapter 3, Page 89.
Clear as day in black and white.
Read your damn manual!


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Thats good you are a 5 star chaser, I uber very rarely for an extra few bucks. I feel no need to sacrifice my comfort or my preference in MUSIC for a few cents a mile. I dont get paid for that, I get paid to give them a safe ride to their destination. Could care less if they tip or not or like it or not. Also "Entitled uber driver?" I don't think any of my Pax are making payments on my vehicle? So you are damn right I am entitled to listen to whatever I want. Thanks for the post..


Congrats on the 1* and complaint


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Guy enters my vehicle, and headed to Clearwater beach from Town N Country area, so its about a 25 minute trip. About 45 seconds into the drive he asked me to turn the music down. Now my music volume is at 7/50 on the volume meter bar..but i said sure. He had headphones in so maybe he was trying to listen to his own music. So I turned it down to a 5/50. About 7 minutes down the rude he says " hey man, im on a call, can you either town it down some more, turn it off, or change the station.." I told him i could down it down once more, but i would not mute my music. Now mind you he hasnt been spoken on word to me or on his supposed call. The music I was playing was Caribbean soca music. He then said, "since I am the uber customer, dont i choose what to listen to and how high the volume is..?" I chuckled and told him "no, i don't think thats how it works." He responded, " I don't know man, you might want to read over your Uber manual." I replied, " I should read the Uber manual that tells me you get to decide what gets played in my vehicle that I purchased with my own money? Good luck finding that, but if it is a problem I can drop you off here on the bridge, end the trip, and you can find another Uber." He didnt say another word the rest of the trip. You dont own my vehicle just because you are paying 68 cent a mile bud. Upon us reaching our destination I told him thanks for the chuckle. He reported me for professionalism and music. LOL


You are a vert patient soul. I ended a ride 30 seconds into it. The pax asked if I could turn down the music because he had an important call to make. I stopped the car, told the pax that I was not going to put up with this, and ended the ride. He threatened to 1 star me, I told him to go ahead. I have the music on to entertain me while I drive. I do keep the volume low when pax are in car. I even has two pax ask me if they could make a call while in the car, i looked puzzled they ask that. but they explained that it was my car, and that they should ask first. Up until I had these two pax, I have never had a pax ask if they could use their phone.


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

Yeah bud, you definitely was trippin a lil. I'm not saying these are the rules or anything but I often have my music very very low or off when a pax enters vehicle then if they ask me to turn it up, we rock out for 2-30 min. Like you said though your car your rules. Fyi happy tipper pax usually lead to tips just saying....

Oh yeah one more thing .68 cent a mile, not doing that great up north but sheesh why tf are you guys driving down there. Lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Asking is understandable, harping on a driver IS NOT. Re-read the post again. This pax was trying to bully the driver.


I wasn't there but nobody should have to ask 3 times to turn down the music imo



Jay Mikhail said:


> I can tell you dont have good reading comprehension or critical thinking. I stated he was on his "apparent" phone call. He had his headphones in, but was not talking to anyone on the phone. Also IF he was on the phone after me turning it down already, what sense would it make for me to "change the station" if he was on the phone? The fact that he added an option of changing the station clearly shows he was trying to manipulative. But keep being a good uber tool and sacrifice your comfort for a few cents a mile for your pax. You are a great Uber driver and you will get many stickers! Me on the other hand, could careless and dont depend on pax as much as you..clearly.


Is it possible he was listening in on a conference call?



Lucky Duck said:


> How can you do that? If I am using pandora on the uber app and its coming through my car speakers, how do I make it come through to a bluetooth headset?
> 
> I must add, my phone is connected to my car via a bluetooth fm transmitter.


Switch to the bluetooth headset instead of the FM transmitter. Besides I strongly believe having navigation blasting through speakers is unprofessional and makes it look like you dknt know what you are doing. Even if you dont know where you are going, a bluetooth headset can create an illusion you do lol

I listen to sports radio or pimseluer tapes on head set and easy listening or top 40 at reasonable low volume in the car based on how I profile the riders before they enter the car.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm one of those people that drives much better when there's music on. Couldn't usually listen to what I prefer when I was driving, so I kept the buttons on the radio set to fairly innocuous stations that covered a range. Pop, classic rock, oldies, R&B, jazz, and classical. That sort of stuff.
> 
> I would also wear a single-ear headset for audible directions from the GPS, phone calls, and putting locations into the GPS.
> 
> ...


$50 tip from a businessman? IDK about that. You must be wearing Prada Candy and a short skirt.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> $50 tip from a businessman? IDK about that.


Not middle management, based on his suit and the house I dropped him at. He commented on my being prepared to adjust to still be happy while meeting his need for quiet while he worked, apologized if he came off as rude for not chatting with me, tipped the $50 in cash, and then 5-starred me and left a comment of "Cute driver".

I also used to get, quite frequently, a passenger who was an epic drunk. A true alcoholic, that you know you can absolutely count on to not get sick in your car. A complete professional at it. He had a bit of a crush, as well. Perfectly harmless, but would ask me out every single time. I always said no, and he always tipped between $40 and $50. The last time I drove him, he was actually stone cold sober and headed for work. Didn't speak at all. Still tipped me $40 though. I took him 3.5 miles.

Don't get me wrong, tips like this are few and far between, but they do exist, and if you're paying attention you can get them more often than others who are not paying attention.

Saying to a passenger, "My car, my rules," is a good way to kill any chance of a tip that you may have had.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

With business people it helps sometimes If you have some kind of story about going into other businesses yourself and you are using uber to fund it lol

Think of it as family dollar shark tank

Not saying it works all the time, but if it does it usually makes your day or week lol


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Fed truck said:


> Yeah bud, you definitely was trippin a lil. I'm not saying these are the rules or anything but I often have my music very very low or off when a pax enters vehicle then if they ask me to turn it up, we rock out for 2-30 min. Like you said though your car your rules. Fyi happy tipper pax usually lead to tips just saying....
> 
> Oh yeah one more thing .68 cent a mile, not doing that great up north but sheesh why tf are you guys driving down there. Lol


Lol I am barely driving. The 68 cents, and over saturation is blah. And most of the clients are cheap college students who don't tip anyway, I remember one week, I was getting some extra money for a big party and I no received one tip, out of like 50 trips and gained like 30 something five star ratings. I dont expect a tip one way or another. Except one guy was an old veteran and I think he just wanted someone to talk to, so we got to his destination and we talked for about another five minutes until i got another ping, and he tipped me 60 bucks. That was the last tip I got.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

He could have been on a conference call and didnt want the entire conference call attendees to be trying to have a discussion over Caribbean soca music.



Cableguynoe said:


> You did not say apparent. This is what you said:
> 
> Now, reading exactly what you said and using my reading comprehension, critical thinking skills and customer service skills, and of which I have plenty of, it sounds to me like he was on a conference call.
> If you've ever been on a conference call you'd know you don't always talk. Sometimes you just listen. Sometimes you're waiting for someone to ask you something.
> ...


Great minds think a like. Thats the first thing i thought of when I heard he was on a call but wasnt saying anything. Not everyone has had a job that requires conference calls, many have a short resume of flipping burgers and selling jeans at The Gap.

Ive been on a conference call for an hour without saying a word until they ask me one question, I answer it, then remain silent for the remainder of the call.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Not middle management, based on his suit and the house I dropped him at. He commented on my being prepared to adjust to still be happy while meeting his need for quiet while he worked, apologized if he came off as rude for not chatting with me, tipped the $50 in cash, and then 5-starred me and left a comment of "Cute driver".
> 
> I also used to get, quite frequently, a passenger who was an epic drunk. A true alcoholic, that you know you can absolutely count on to not get sick in your car. A complete professional at it. He had a bit of a crush, as well. Perfectly harmless, but would ask me out every single time. I always said no, and he always tipped between $40 and $50. The last time I drove him, he was actually stone cold sober and headed for work. Didn't speak at all. Still tipped me $40 though. I took him 3.5 miles.
> 
> ...


Here in Florida all the pax are cheap asses, you can turn water into wine and you still won't get tip.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think it is in the manual


There's a manual??


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds like you handled it wrong.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

I personally like driving in dead silence, listening to the hum of my tires on the road. I find it soothing. If the pax wants to talk, that's ok, but not required.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jcarrolld said:


> There's a manual??


Of course there's a manual, you get it from the same place you get the manual on how to raise your kid when it's born.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Thats good you are a 5 star chaser, I uber very rarely for an extra few bucks. I feel no need to sacrifice my comfort or my preference in MUSIC for a few cents a mile. I dont get paid for that, I get paid to give them a safe ride to their destination. Could care less if they tip or not or like it or not. Also "Entitled uber driver?" I don't think any of my Pax are making payments on my vehicle? So you are damn right I am entitled to listen to whatever I want. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I am honestly surprised to see alot of people that have no issue with this though. Lol, I turned the music down twice for his apparent phone call, but to request me turn off my radio because he doesnt like the music? Nah...


I have no problem with reasonable requests either.. even the unreasonable ones Ill try to accommodate ....The difference between an average day and a good day is tips

turn the air up...sure, 
turn it down sure,, 
do you have air conditioning vents in the back.? there you go
do you mind if I eat in the car?...no problem, Ill have something to eat myself. 
I have to pee, can you make a stop?.. sure, I have to pee too
Im hungry, how about a Big Mac? absolutely

Pretty much the only thing I wont do is 80 mph plus on the interstate.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> do you mind if I eat in the car?...no problem, Ill have something to eat myself.


Well, see that's where I draw the line. I won't have Pax eat in my Car, I won't even let them in my Car if they have Food in their Bags.

We are offering our personal Cars to the Pax as a cheap and quick way to go from A to B. The least they can do is act like a Guest.
And, we can act as a Host. That includes making it comfortable, safe and sound for the Time being.
Music down, ok. AC up, ok. Change the Station? maybe. I got all kinds of Stations on my Pandora for Pax to choose from.
I wouldn't ask them to listen to my Rammstein Stations.

But please, for the next 20 minutes, can't we just behave like Human Beings?
As a PT Select Driver, thank goodness I don't have many of these Riders, nope. I got civilized, friendly Pax going to the next Meetings, Airports, etc.
Only once did I cancel a Ride cause some Lady opened her Bag trying to eat KFC on my Leather Seats.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Not middle management, based on his suit and the house I dropped him at. He commented on my being prepared to adjust to still be happy while meeting his need for quiet while he worked, apologized if he came off as rude for not chatting with me, tipped the $50 in cash, and then 5-starred me and left a comment of "Cute driver".
> 
> I also used to get, quite frequently, a passenger who was an epic drunk. A true alcoholic, that you know you can absolutely count on to not get sick in your car. A complete professional at it. He had a bit of a crush, as well. Perfectly harmless, but would ask me out every single time. I always said no, and he always tipped between $40 and $50. The last time I drove him, he was actually stone cold sober and headed for work. Didn't speak at all. Still tipped me $40 though. I took him 3.5 miles.
> 
> ...


Cute Driver...horney businessman...he he all I have to do is turn down my radio and at bat my pretty little eyes, and he just can't get enough!


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Well, see that's where I draw the line. I won't have Pax eat in my Car, I won't even let them in my Car if they have Food in their Bags.
> 
> We are offering our personal Cars to the Pax as a cheap and quick way to go from A to B. The least they can do is act like a Guest.
> And, we can act as a Host. That includes making it comfortable, safe and sound for the Time being.
> ...


lol you didnt let her eat that bucket?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> lol you didnt let her eat that bucket?


Mmmmm...finger licking good...now, where do I wipe my greasy paws....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> Cute Driver...horney businessman...he he all I have to do is turn down my radio and at bat my pretty little eyes, and he just can't get enough!


Awww! You think my eyes are pretty? Thank you! 

I'm "of a certain age". I'll take the "cute" comment any day of the week. LOL


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jay Mikhail said:


> You dont own my vehicle just because you are paying 68 cent a mile bud.


I have people in the Capital of Your Nation who think that they own my cab for $2,16 the mile. I will pass over those who think that they own my UberX car for the 1979 cab rates that Uber pays in this market.

On the music, though, for taxicabs, the driver must secure the active consent of the passenger if he "play(s) any radio except for the one used for communications with his dispatcher". Never has any adjudicatory body accepted lack of instant objection as sufficient.

As TNC work has no rules or regulations, you can do as you like with the music.



Nats121 said:


> Act like a professional? How about being paid a professional wage. 68 cents per mile ain't a professional wage.


You want me to be a "professional"? Ride in my cab and pay the $2,16 the mile, and I will be a "professional". In fact, the Regulations require that I ask your permission to play the radio, so it will be OFF when you get in. If you want "professional", pay "professional" rates. If you want to pay $1,06 the mile, you are going to get less than "professional". This is America. If you want it, you can have it, but you must pay for it. In God We Trust; All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where acccepted).



Mista T said:


> Uber has a manual?


I was wondering about that, as well. Perhaps he was referring to the "training video" that we were supposed to watch back in 2014 when I signed on to UberX (there was no training video for Uber Taxi, on to which I signed in 2013)?



Saltyoldman said:


> There's a manual?


I am looking through all of my Uber e-Mails to see if they sent me an electronic copy of one.



Mista T said:


> Now, if I could only find this "manual" thing...


I must have looked through a couple of hundred e-Mails from Uber; I have not found an attachment for one, yet.



upyouruber said:


> Yup, just found it.
> Chapter 3, Page 89.
> Clear as day in black and white.
> Read your damn manual!


Where did you find yours?



jcarrolld said:


> There's a manual??


Several of us are looking for one, now. It does, however, appear that upyouruber has found his. We are hoping that he can help us find ours.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Guy enters my vehicle, and headed to Clearwater beach from Town N Country area, so its about a 25 minute trip. About 45 seconds into the drive he asked me to turn the music down. Now my music volume is at 7/50 on the volume meter bar..but i said sure. He had headphones in so maybe he was trying to listen to his own music. So I turned it down to a 5/50. About 7 minutes down the rude he says " hey man, im on a call, can you either town it down some more, turn it off, or change the station.." I told him i could down it down once more, but i would not mute my music. Now mind you he hasnt been spoken on word to me or on his supposed call. The music I was playing was Caribbean soca music. He then said, "since I am the uber customer, dont i choose what to listen to and how high the volume is..?" I chuckled and told him "no, i don't think thats how it works." He responded, " I don't know man, you might want to read over your Uber manual." I replied, " I should read the Uber manual that tells me you get to decide what gets played in my vehicle that I purchased with my own money? Good luck finding that, but if it is a problem I can drop you off here on the bridge, end the trip, and you can find another Uber." He didnt say another word the rest of the trip. You dont own my vehicle just because you are paying 68 cent a mile bud. Upon us reaching our destination I told him thanks for the chuckle. He reported me for professionalism and music. LOL


Good for him, drivers like you give us a bad name.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have people in the Capital of Your Nation who think that they own my cab for $2,16 the mile. I will pass over those who think that they own my UberX car for the 1979 cab rates that Uber pays in this market.
> 
> On the music, though, for taxicabs, the driver must secure the active consent of the passenger if he "play(s) any radio except for the one used for communications with his dispatcher". Never has any adjudicatory body accepted lack of instant objection as sufficient.
> 
> ...


You can always try Ebay and Amazon. My precious manual was acquired via a trade with Rakos involving some well soiled, intimate garments left behind in my vehicle by a certain female pax!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I have no problem with reasonable requests either.. even the unreasonable ones Ill try to accommodate ....The difference between an average day and a good day is tips
> 
> I have to pee, can you make a stop?.. sure, I have to pee too
> .


I find crossing streams leads to bigger tips lol


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

I wish I was a cute girl so I could get tips for nothing. #metoo


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

screw the specific customer, cuz no one cares when they cus you out, stiff you when you do go out of your way or try to be nice. these flipping r/s users expect everything nope. enough is enough.
I agree, screw with me mr rider, we can end this right now.
they don’t tip they abuse our shit, my car my music boom


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah, I learned going out of your war for pax does nothing but give them the feeling of entitlement because their "previous driver let them do it." Screw that, I am going to start coming up with my own surcharges. You wanna stop at a store sure, thats going to be $5 (cash), wanna play music sure, 3 bucks. You wanna squeeze more than five people in my SUV? Hell no.


----------



## UberDrone (Jun 6, 2018)

I F-ing hate it when they tell me to turn the air up. Bro, if you want a/c vents in the back seat pick Select or XL. I hate ATL heat and humidity so the shit is already on 4/6 and 65 degrees setting in my beat up Corolla.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Well, see that's where I draw the line. I won't have Pax eat in my Car, I won't even let them in my Car if they have Food in their Bags.
> .


/\
THIS
100% right on man.
That is what the cancel button is for.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Thats good you are a 5 star chaser, I uber very rarely for an extra few bucks. I feel no need to sacrifice my comfort or my preference in MUSIC for a few cents a mile. I dont get paid for that, I get paid to give them a safe ride to their destination. Could care less if they tip or not or like it or not. Also "Entitled uber driver?" I don't think any of my Pax are making payments on my vehicle? So you are damn right I am entitled to listen to whatever I want. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I am honestly surprised to see alot of people that have no issue with this though. Lol, I turned the music down twice for his apparent phone call, but to request me turn off my radio because he doesnt like the music? Nah...


Then just stop driving already. Drivers like you drive an increase in supply and decrease in demand the rest of us will have to deal with. My primary rule for respecting me and my car is that you don't damage it before i drop you off. If the pax wants a different climate or music that's what happens. Even if you're on your way somewhere else on df you are driving for the benefit of the passenger for the duration and getting paid above gas cost to do it, at a rate at which you find it worth it otherwise you wouldn't take the ride. So make them want to ride again as much as possible rather than try to find other ways to move around the city. Even as a play money driver you should want pax that want the ride rather than accepting a ride while wishing they could get a ride more amenable to their wishes. It goes smoother for the driver that way and for the next driver after you.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I have to pee, can you make a stop?.. sure, I have to pee too


I agree, us old guys gotta pee frequently.

I have different hat for every occasion.
Pax asks to lower radio volume? "Certainly Sir", put my beret on ask pax to address me as James for remainder of trip. "Drive James" (get alot of $50 tips for this).

Hoodrat asks to switch radio to rap?
"No problem", put my ballcap on backwards, slip on sunglasses, sink real low in seat leaning heavy on armrest with left hand dangling from top of steering wheel (get alot of $1 tips for this).

It's Gay Pride Weekend here in da 'burgh.
Gonna wear my beret and talk with a slight lisp. Watch how many tips I get!

I got lots of hats but my favorite rides?
When I don't have to wear a hat.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Guy enters my vehicle, and headed to Clearwater beach from Town N Country area, so its about a 25 minute trip. About 45 seconds into the drive he asked me to turn the music down. Now my music volume is at 7/50 on the volume meter bar..but i said sure. He had headphones in so maybe he was trying to listen to his own music. So I turned it down to a 5/50. About 7 minutes down the rude he says " hey man, im on a call, can you either town it down some more, turn it off, or change the station.." I told him i could down it down once more, but i would not mute my music. Now mind you he hasnt been spoken on word to me or on his supposed call. The music I was playing was Caribbean soca music. He then said, "since I am the uber customer, dont i choose what to listen to and how high the volume is..?" I chuckled and told him "no, i don't think thats how it works." He responded, " I don't know man, you might want to read over your Uber manual." I replied, " I should read the Uber manual that tells me you get to decide what gets played in my vehicle that I purchased with my own money? Good luck finding that, but if it is a problem I can drop you off here on the bridge, end the trip, and you can find another Uber." He didnt say another word the rest of the trip. You dont own my vehicle just because you are paying 68 cent a mile bud. Upon us reaching our destination I told him thanks for the chuckle. He reported me for professionalism and music. LOL


How to have a great "Uber Ride Experience" as explained by Jay to pax: 
Get in the car and shutup, don't slam the door, don't speak unless spoken to, never ask about the radio volume and if I end ride and tell you to get out in the middle of an 8 lane highway just do it and say thank you.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Thats good you are a 5 star chaser, I uber very rarely for an extra few bucks. I feel no need to sacrifice my comfort or my preference in MUSIC for a few cents a mile. I dont get paid for that, I get paid to give them a safe ride to their destination. Could care less if they tip or not or like it or not. Also "Entitled uber driver?" I don't think any of my Pax are making payments on my vehicle? So you are damn right I am entitled to listen to whatever I want. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I am honestly surprised to see alot of people that have no issue with this though. Lol, I turned the music down twice for his apparent phone call, but to request me turn off my radio because he doesnt like the music? Nah...


 Just stop driving.... that will solve your problem...


----------



## Rocknrlk (Aug 30, 2017)

If someone receives or makes a phone call, I automatically turn the radio off. Seems the courteous thing to do.


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Steelersnut said:


> How to have a great "Uber Ride Experience" as explained by Jay to pax:
> Get in the car and shutup, don't slam the door, don't speak unless spoken to, never ask about the radio volume and if I end ride and tell you to get out in the middle of an 8 lane highway just do it and say thank you.


Damn right.

For the Uber ants that keep suggesting I stop driving because i dont bend over backwards for pax. Clearly I am not gonna do that, so save yourself a post and energy and go UBER ON!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Thats good you are a 5 star chaser, I uber very rarely for an extra few bucks. I feel no need to sacrifice my comfort or my preference in MUSIC for a few cents a mile. I dont get paid for that, I get paid to give them a safe ride to their destination. Could care less if they tip or not or like it or not. Also "Entitled uber driver?" I don't think any of my Pax are making payments on my vehicle? So you are damn right I am entitled to listen to whatever I want. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I am honestly surprised to see alot of people that have no issue with this though. Lol, I turned the music down twice for his apparent phone call, but to request me turn off my radio because he doesnt like the music? Nah...


He didn't request because he doesn't like the music. He did it because he was on the phone. I have to wonder about people who think they must have music playing constantly.



Jay Mikhail said:


> Thats good you are a 5 star chaser, I uber very rarely for an extra few bucks. I feel no need to sacrifice my comfort or my preference in MUSIC for a few cents a mile. I dont get paid for that, I get paid to give them a safe ride to their destination. Could care less if they tip or not or like it or not. Also "Entitled uber driver?" I don't think any of my Pax are making payments on my vehicle? So you are damn right I am entitled to listen to whatever I want. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I am honestly surprised to see alot of people that have no issue with this though. Lol, I turned the music down twice for his apparent phone call, but to request me turn off my radio because he doesnt like the music? Nah...


I have heard this before. A pig disguised as a woman was in a restaurant talking loudly on the phone. A waitress and three customers asked her to lower it down. She said she paid for the phone and would do damn well whatever she wanted. My girlfriend grabbed her phone, threw it on the floor, and stomped on it. A fight ensued, cops were called. Everyone in the restaurant said the pig started the fight and stepped on her own phone.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Rat said:


> My girlfriend grabbed her phone, threw it on the floor, and stomped on it. A fight ensued, cops were called. Everyone in the restaurant said the pig started the fight and stepped on her own phone.


I really like your girlfriend


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm one of those people that drives much better when there's music on. Couldn't usually listen to what I prefer when I was driving, so I kept the buttons on the radio set to fairly innocuous stations that covered a range. Pop, classic rock, oldies, R&B, jazz, and classical. That sort of stuff.
> 
> I would also wear a single-ear headset for audible directions from the GPS, phone calls, and putting locations into the GPS.
> 
> ...


Heh, I'm going to read this to my kids tonite at bed time.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> I got a professionalism/conversation complaint today. I filed it under "Don't Care." I'm here to drive you safely from A-B, not be your entertainment monkey. I drive a clean car and have the Top 40 Hits station on (which I hate). That's it. If you don't like me, by all means 1 star me so we don't meet again.


 I hear you about the music...I leave it on Mix 101.5 all day long, just loud enough to hear clearly when the car is stopped for whatever reason. At least they play Def Leppard and Boston 2 or 3 times a day.

Chris

I've never been asked to turn the music on, off, up, or down. Guess I lead a pretty boring life.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Asking for the radio to be turned down means turn it off and I think ************* for not making such a small concession to someone paying you. Americans, tsk.

I usually only turn it up just enough so my riders can chat in semi privacy.


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

My rating is fine and I play what I want and never turn it down. Y'all must listen to some crappy music.


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Andocrates said:


> Asking for the radio to be turned down means turn it off and I think you're a &%[email protected]!* for not making such a small concession to someone paying you. Americans, tsk.
> 
> I usually only turn it up just enough so my riders can chat in semi privacy.


lol so how about you let me uber ride with you for 68 cent a mile, and own your vehicle for the trip because I am "paying you" scrub.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Maybe it's me but this seems to be the very attitude that the taxi industry had, that lead to the necessity and creation of Uber and Lyft


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Maybe it's me but this seems to be the very attitude that the taxi industry had, that lead to the necessity and creation of Uber and Lyft


There are a LOT of things that are mimicking the negatives of the taxi industry.
- drivers won't go more than X miles to pickup (without pay)
- drivers ignoring requests
- drivers won't drive to certain neighborhoods, either to pick up or drop off
- long hauling
- racism, sexism
- no handicap access, violating ADA
- violence, sexual assaults
- drivers refusing extra stops

Sounds like the taxi industry reborn. Meet the new boss, same as the old boss. Just lower pay.

The worst part? Uber and Lyft started with a CLEAN SLATE, they could have changed all of it!!! Instead they just re-engineered a losing industry.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think it is in the manual





Mista T said:


> Uber has a manual?





Saltyoldman said:


> There's a manual?





Mista T said:


> Cable, why you messin' with this guy? He has over 400 rides, we should be learning from HIM. Respect your superiors, noobie.
> 
> Now, if I could only find this "manual" thing...





jcarrolld said:


> There's a manual??





upyouruber said:


> Yup, just found it.
> Chapter 3, Page 89.
> Clear as day in black and white.
> Read your damn manual!


*Come on y'all!

you know you all got the manual........Upyouruber has told the chapter and page!!!! Like he said, READ IT!  Just like this guy here! *








*

and don't use some lame excuse that your manual is not in English! The Greenlight has plenty copies!

(Rakos I need you to throw some poo at these guys!)*


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I was told growing up, you catch more flies with honey then you do with vinegar... in this case I would take that to mean when dealing with pax being kind is better then being defensive, especially about something as minuscule as music in a car, as if turning your music down offends you?!? 
Omg really... some people should not work with the public without some kind of customer service training. I treat people with respect, until they lose that respect, then all bets are off, asking me to lower the music is no big deal at all.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Here in Florida all the pax are cheap asses, you can turn water into wine and you still won't get tip.


Did Jesus get tips for turning that water into wine?


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Jay Mikhail said:


> Guy enters my vehicle, and headed to Clearwater beach from Town N Country area, so its about a 25 minute trip. About 45 seconds into the drive he asked me to turn the music down. Now my music volume is at 7/50 on the volume meter bar..but i said sure. He had headphones in so maybe he was trying to listen to his own music. So I turned it down to a 5/50. About 7 minutes down the rude he says " hey man, im on a call, can you either town it down some more, turn it off, or change the station.." I told him i could down it down once more, but i would not mute my music. Now mind you he hasnt been spoken on word to me or on his supposed call. The music I was playing was Caribbean soca music. He then said, "since I am the uber customer, dont i choose what to listen to and how high the volume is..?" I chuckled and told him "no, i don't think thats how it works." He responded, " I don't know man, you might want to read over your Uber manual." I replied, " I should read the Uber manual that tells me you get to decide what gets played in my vehicle that I purchased with my own money? Good luck finding that, but if it is a problem I can drop you off here on the bridge, end the trip, and you can find another Uber." He didnt say another word the rest of the trip. You dont own my vehicle just because you are paying 68 cent a mile bud. Upon us reaching our destination I told him thanks for the chuckle. He reported me for professionalism and music. LOL


 most humans are decent people


----------



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Lolinator said:


> most humans are decent people


I would disagree.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

I know some people don't feel my type of music, so I usually have it low when a PAX is in the car & I usually fade to the front. It does tick me off when a rider who is not on a call tell me to turn down my music... So I try at all cost to avoid that. I understand both sides, but I do have to side with the driver. #whatdidyouexpect


----------

